# UK Study says men that own flashy cars have tiny dipsticks



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

While I think the article is a bit of tabloid hatchet piece, I can't say I didn't find it an entertaining read. Now I know what my taste in cars says about me, if you believe the "study". I guess I am compensating LoL 😂


Guys with flashy cars have something in common?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

This is old news. Joke around here when we see a flashy car or a huge pickup is, "Sorry about your penis!"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow! Given some of the second hand cars I've owned, I must be sporting a footlong!😎


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Wow! Given some of the second hand cars I've owned, I must be sporting a footlong!😎


Thought you had a bike? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Thought you had a bike? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Back in the day.😉

When I had to get a real job and get respectable, I started from scratch and I drove somethings that were held together by string and wire, literally.😁


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I saw Andrew Tate talk for the first time and he seems closet gay to me. I don't know if he has a small penis but he certainly talks like he's got one in his mouth.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

The fact that a university is wasting money on a study like this (and the other "study" they mention at the end of the article) is RIDICULOUS!!!! Lol!!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> While I think the article is a bit of tabloid hatchet piece


A bit?  BTW, it's UCL's Experimental Psychology department that did the study...



https://psyarxiv.com/uy7ph/


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Well I guess I'll have to keep my shame hidden and sell my car.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought it was particularly cruel and funny to tell the participants that the average penis size is larger so they could make some feel inadequate.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> This is old news. Joke around here when we see a flashy car or a huge pickup is, "Sorry about your penis!"


Whenever a guy drives by and revs his engine loud I always make a point to say, “loud noises will not make your penis grow bigger!”

they usually can’t hear me over the noise of having no muffler.

yeah, some guys are gonna compensate while some guys with porn size penis still want to cut off their muffler. I think it is a crap shoot.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Wow! Given some of the second hand cars I've owned, I must be sporting a footlong!😎


Do you only charge $5 for it?

asking for a friend…


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Whenever a guy drives by and revs his engine loud I always make a point to say, “loud noises will not make your penis grow bigger!”
> 
> they usually can’t hear me over the noise of having no muffler.
> 
> yeah, some guys are gonna compensate while some guys with porn size penis still want to cut off their muffler. I think it is a crap shoot.


But for the most part you can bet on the fact that if they drive a truck big enough for an elephant they have a mouse size penis.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> But for the most part you can bet on the fact that if they drive a truck big enough for an elephant they have a mouse size penis.


It reminds me of little man syndrome. Knew a lot of guys in college that were of the 5’3” to 5’6” variety that were ripped out of their minds. Like, 0% body fat. That’s awesome. Good for them for having something they were passionate about, let alone their health. Problem was the constant puffy chest and asshole behavior. Always looking to start fights in bars instead of just going out and looking to have a good time. Like they had to prove something to someone.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It reminds me of little man syndrome. Knew a lot of guys in college that were of the 5’3” to 5’6” variety that were ripped out of their minds. Like, 0% body fat. That’s awesome. Good for them for having something they were passionate about, let alone their health. Problem was the constant puffy chest and asshole behavior. Always looking to start fights in bars instead of just going out and looking to have a good time. Like they had to prove something to someone.


I see this in the gym a lot


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> This is old news. Joke around here when we see a flashy car or a huge pickup is, "Sorry about your penis!"


The study didn’t say anything about huge pickups. <ahem>


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I see this in the gym a lot


The guys like that in my gym are all actual fighters, or people who think they want to be one, learn they don’t, and then don’t come back.

One guy was funny as hell I miss him. He was super athletic and a really good trash talker but he must have had his brain rearranged too many times. He’d be working out on the heavy bag and he’d talk to it like, “I’m gonna take your girlfriend.” Hahah…


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ccpowerslave said:


> The study didn’t say anything about huge pickups. <ahem>


The study may not have but huge pickups in rural areas are the equivalent of flashy sports cars in the urban areas. 😉


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> The study may not have but huge pickups in rural areas are the equivalent of flashy sports cars in the urban areas. 😉


🤦‍♂️

I wonder if there's a car show going on this weekend.. I may just have to go and observe... Thanks TAM! 😳🤨


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Works said:


> 🤦‍♂️
> 
> I wonder if there's a car show going on this weekend.. I may just have to go and observe... Thanks TAM! 😳🤨


Depends on the car show!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> The study may not have but huge pickups in rural areas are the equivalent of flashy sports cars in the urban areas. 😉


I'd actually agree with this. I'd love to have one of those Raptor trucks in addition to my love of other exotic cars, so I guess per the study that could mean a man is micro ?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ReformedHubby said:


> I'd actually agree with this. I'd love to have one of those Raptor trucks in addition to my love of other exotic cars, so I guess per the study that could mean a man is micro ?


Sorry about your penis! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Depends on the car show!






















This was one I went to in April of 2021. I found this sign funny...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Works said:


> View attachment 95624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are "compensation shows". 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Yeah, those are "compensation shows". 🤣🤣🤣


You are NOT kidding!! I dated (many years ago) one of the guys that puts them together. He has a flashy car now... I shall plead the 5th on the rest.

😐


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I've had at least 20 people forward this to me this week, including my wife and ex-wife.

All I can do is reply "yes, yes, the small Weiner club"

Just gotta sit back and take it. I love cars.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I don't own a car. I guess that means I'm pretty confident about my weiner. 

(The actual study is not very convincing. It was _not _men with small penises. It was men who were _tricked _into thinking they had smaller penises. So it could hypothetically mean that it's more easily-fooled men who buy flashy cars, not under-endowed men. For example.)


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Works said:


> View attachment 95624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sad. I have a sign to be mindful of belt buckles, snaps, buttons, zippers.

I love letting kids climb in them and take pictures. I remember being that kid. I'm still that kid with others cars.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Laurentium said:


> I don't own a car. I guess that means I'm pretty confident about my weiner.
> 
> (The actual study is not very convincing. It was _not _men with small penises. It was men who were _tricked _into thinking they had smaller penises. So it could hypothetically mean that it's more easily-fooled men who buy flashy cars, not under-endowed men. For example.)


Right, but pointing that out just makes it appear as if...

😉


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Zedd said:


> This is sad. I have a sign to be mindful of belt buckles, snaps, buttons, zippers.
> 
> I love letting kids climb in them and take pictures. I remember being that kid. I'm still that kid with others cars.


I honestly didn't think of it that way. Thank you for that different perspective. I do remember the distance everyone took to take pictures.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> I don't own a car. I guess that means I'm pretty confident about my weiner.


Hmmm. You must be that mysterious new "rising" adult entertainer whose face is always obscured.😉


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Zedd said:


> This is sad. I have a sign to be mindful of belt buckles, snaps, buttons, zippers.
> 
> I love letting kids climb in them and take pictures. I remember being that kid. I'm still that kid with others cars.


Completely agree. I never vote for any car that has a sign like that at shows.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I didn't read the article but I thought the assumption was:

Flashy cars = Erection issues
Big trucks = small penis


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> I didn't read the article but I thought the assumption was:
> 
> Flashy cars = Erection issues
> Big trucks = small penis


This is good to know.😎


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I thought I liked flashy cars, so I bought two and drove them for maybe 10 years. I much prefer my truck. I’m thinking of selling it and getting the new version that is supposed to come out this year. It’s a much more useful vehicle.

I don’t think I’ll ever buy another flashy car.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lila said:


> I didn't read the article but I thought the assumption was:
> 
> Flashy cars = Erection issues
> Big trucks = small penis


I only have roller skates?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> I only have roller skates?


That one's a toss depending on location. Where I live now = broke. Where I grew up = gay. In LA = high as a kite most of the time. In NYC = homeless. 😂😂😂


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

For some reason the old school ones are making a comeback. It wasn’t raining yesterday so I went to the park to work out and there was a girl trying to learn on old school 1981-rink looking roller skates. I found it to be very odd.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah I'm sure ALL men that enjoy nice cars have small peckers. Seems an intelligent thing to suggest.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> That one's a toss depending on location. Where I live now = broke. Where I grew up = gay. In LA = high as a kite most of the time. In NYC = homeless. 😂😂😂


LoL, I was going to reply similarly, I even envisioned roller blades for some reason.


----------



## MegaTbone (13 d ago)

Now if they could just do a study on the guys riding the harley's with the drag pipes blapping the throttle when stopped! Have a saying around here that it says " little d#%k, little d#%k"! Talk about over compensating.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MegaTbone said:


> Now if they could just do a study on the guys riding the harley's with the drag pipes blapping the throttle when stopped! Have a saying around here that it says " little d#%k, little d#%k"! Talk about over compensating.


You sound just like a friend I met last summer. He introduced me to the term and we had a lot of fun.😉


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> LoL, I was going to reply similarly, I even envisioned roller blades for some reason.


Me too. 😂😂


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

2&out said:


> Completely agree. I never vote for any car that has a sign like that at shows.


Oh, I rarely go to car shows that hand out awards, for a few different reasons. 

Generally, if I go to one, it'll be something local - like Tuesdays in the summer they'll do an outdoor movie night and reserve a couple lots for nice/classic cars for people to look at and have some food trucks - that sorta thing - way less formal. 

No trophies. Ick. Different type of car guy than I want to hang around with.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 95626


From personal experience, the assumption about truck owners is false. Can't say the same about flashy car owners.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lila said:


> From personal experience, the assumption about truck owners is false. Can't say the same about flashy car owners.


_* Looks at my trusty old sedan * _

No comment


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Loo


RandomDude said:


> _* Looks at my trusty old sedan * _
> 
> No comment


Looking at my 12 yo daily ride, no comment...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Loo
> 
> Looking at my 12 yo daily ride, no comment...


😅
Imagine the PENIS on this guy!


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

If flashy cars means erection issues don't know how I've gotten it up for years. But I guess it depends on what kinds and types of cars are considered flashy cars. I only have one truck and it hardly qualifies as a truck IMO as a GMC Syclone can do almost no traditional "manly" truck things.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I know it's not true across the board, but when I worked at a dealership in the 90s for a year, there was a saying, "The bigger the wheels, the smaller the penis." Some of these guys who came in with their trucks jacked up several feet off the ground looked like they would fit that description. It was always some skinny shorter young guy who seemed like he was trying to look tough.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Cars and clothing and other showy items are to get the attention, but are pretty useless otherwise if you don't have the inherent characteristics to back up your showiness.
I personally would rather be the unknown millionaire than be an advertisement to those would like to get a few bucks quickly and illegally.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> For some reason the old school ones are making a comeback. It wasn’t raining yesterday so I went to the park to work out and there was a girl trying to learn on old school 1981-rink looking roller skates. I found it to be very odd.


I had some of those when I was in my 30s and me and a friend of mine would go to the rink. I never was any good at it. Legs too long, off balance, but I enjoyed it. I was very awkward on skates, though. I couldn't imagine trying to only have a single row of skates.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Omg the guy took it seriously and chased him around the parking lot


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> The study didn’t say anything about huge pickups. <ahem>


If it were true about huge pickups, the entire male population of Texas would be cocktail weiner sized. I don't think I've actually ever dated a guy with a pickup though. Jeeps, yes.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If it were true about huge pickups, the entire male population of Texas would be cocktail weiner sized. I don't think I've actually ever dated a guy with a pickup though. Jeeps, yes.


I was in Texas last summer and asked my colleague if every man drove a truck. They were everywhere! That and cowboy boots. 😂. Different place all together.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My truck isn’t modified other than a couple skid plates. Only my wife has driven it significantly off road, haha.

I like it because I can feel my way around parking it and due to the crazy shocks I can take speed bumps at 35 mph no problem. With my old 911 I had to inch over them to avoid scraping…

One thing if you have a slightly exotic car the community around them is very fun.

The Jeep folks are also really fun and some of the customized cool color ones with the full off road kit are pretty awesome. We have the city Jeeps of course that have never seen dirt, but at the closest off road park to us there are people going full send on obstacles with really nice ones.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok. We need to determine if correlation is causation here folks.

Men need to be aware if buying certain vehicles is going to give them ED and/or shrink their package!!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Lila said:


> I was in Texas last summer and asked my colleague if every man drove a truck. They were everywhere! That and cowboy boots. 😂. Different place all together.


Interesting, agree wholeheartedly.
I did some years in Texas, loved it. The only time I wore cowboy boots with a suit at times for work!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Interesting, agree wholeheartedly.
> I did some years in Texas, loved it. The only time I wore cowboy boots with a suit at times for work!


I officiated a wedding wearing a suit and cowboy boots.🤠

I like the look sometimes.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I officiated a wedding wearing a suit and cowboy boots.🤠
> 
> I like the look sometimes.


Me too. Still have a couple pairs.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lila said:


> I was in Texas last summer and asked my colleague if every man drove a truck. They were everywhere! That and cowboy boots. 😂. Different place all together.


I'm in Dallas and you hardly see cowboy boots here unless you want to go to maybe a cowboy club or something, but it does seem like a huge percentage of the population drive pickups.


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

Zedd said:


> Oh, I rarely go to car shows that hand out awards, for a few different reasons.
> 
> Generally, if I go to one, it'll be something local - like Tuesdays in the summer they'll do an outdoor movie night and reserve a couple lots for nice/classic cars for people to look at and have some food trucks - that sorta thing - way less formal.
> 
> No trophies. Ick. Different type of car guy than I want to hang around with.


We have cars & coffee hangouts here. Just guys/girls bringing their rides, parking at a Starbucks or something similar, and hanging out...


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

mwise003 said:


> We have cars & coffee hangouts here. Just guys/girls bringing their rides, parking at a Starbucks or something similar, and hanging out...


Exactly. Not just muscle car peeps, or just hot hatch/import peeps.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Me too. Still have a couple pairs.


I wear them sometimes


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zedd said:


> Exactly. Not just muscle car peeps, or just hot hatch/import peeps.


Best times back then, we kids drove our trucks, Mustangs, Camaros, Chevelles, Chargers, Cougars, Broncos, and yes a Toyota or two to our river hangout, built a couple roaring fires riverside and hung out with gfs and friends. Yes, it was the 70s.

If I only had those mustangs now. Wrecked one sold the other way back. Big money now


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

Back in the 80's, before I could drive unfortunately, we had a strip about 2 miles long with parking lots/businesses down each side. People would park and hang out all night. Cars would go through Sonic to turn around and come back down the strip. For years this went on. One night a couple of shots get fired....  ending everyone's party.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Interesting, agree wholeheartedly.
> I did some years in Texas, loved it. The only time I wore cowboy boots with a suit at times for work!


I enjoyed Texas too. I told my son that if I'm single when he graduates h.s., I'm moving to Texas. I'm a city girl but I attract those truck driving, cowboy boot wearing men like bees to honey (i think it's cause I look sturdy lol). 

This song kept running through my head


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Best times back then, we kids drove our trucks, Mustangs, Camaros, Chevelles, Chargers, Cougars, Broncos, and yes a Toyota or two to our river hangout, built a couple roaring fires riverside and hung out with gfs and friends. Yes, it was the 70s.
> 
> If I only had those mustangs now. Wrecked one sold the other way back. Big money now


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

2&out said:


> View attachment 95636


67?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Works said:


> View attachment 95624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this guys penis size means anything -- women can't see it past his ginormous wallet anyway, no matter how big!!


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> I don't think this guys penis size means anything -- women can't see it past his ginormous wallet anyway, no matter how big!!


Haahahahahaha!! Exactly! Those girls don't care for the most part. I've heard many stories from the guy I dated and nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to that scene.

One of the girls I met, told me that my ex (I call him the car show guy) flew her from Europe to be in his car show. I walked over to him (a very large group of us went out to lunch after) and said, yo... You flew her here and you can't even buy me an app?! (I'm a smartbutt).. He laughed and said, is that what she said? I said yea.. she told me how she works for Ferrari and blah blaaahhh blaaah blaaah.. He said that she was here visiting a friend and it just so happened it fell right around the time his show was happening.. so he invited her.. AND...

Car show guy: I'm paying for the apps for everyone, except drinks and anything extra they may want. So go sit your @$$ down.

Me: Yessssiiir! 🫡 Thank you!


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> 67?


66. A Hertz "rent a racer" car. I bought about 30 yrs ago for the then high price of $8500. Did need some work, paint not great, wrong radiator, carb, etc. Over later yrs made mostly correct. I have always 😍 cars and have hard time selling ones I have history of or think are special. Have a 66 VW bug, a 1974 poor mans Porsche 914, my first "nice" car, that no one would want until recently but courted my first wife in and she liked, who was very kick ass until she went BiPolar bad. A 1977 AMC Pacer wood decals on station wagon..., lol.

Sorry for over sharing.


----------



## MegaTbone (13 d ago)

RandomDude said:


> 😅
> Imagine the PENIS on this guy!
> 
> View attachment 95628





Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Loo
> 
> Looking at my 12 yo daily ride, no comment...


Wait, wait...you talking about a car or the wife??? Hahahahaha 🤪....oops sorry folks, I meant wife married to for 12 years! Just noticed faux pas


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Thought you had a bike? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


That would make him a vibrating dildo! 😁


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> The study may not have but huge pickups in rural areas are the equivalent of flashy sports cars in the urban areas. 😉


Used to have buddy that was always in FS truck or 1 ton. Never towed crap. He had what I call the Napoleon Complex. Little guy, big truck. 

I was the 6'05" guy in the compact 4x4 truck. Get into those tight places😜 Bucket seats. Girls had to ride the console/armrest.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Lila said:


> I was in Texas last summer and asked my colleague if every man drove a truck. They were everywhere! That and cowboy boots. 😂. Different place all together.


Most of the gals have trucks! When we met ,my wife had a metallic baby blue Silverado.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I wear them sometimes


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Best times back then, we kids drove our trucks, Mustangs, Camaros, Chevelles, Chargers, Cougars, Broncos, and yes a Toyota or two to our river hangout, built a couple roaring fires riverside and hung out with gfs and friends. Yes, it was the 70s.
> 
> If I only had those mustangs now. Wrecked one sold the other way back. Big money now












Wish I still had my '78 from HS. Loved those Pontiacs. Man that thing would corner. There is a blue Firebird T/A for sale locally, for $25k


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

So how do they go about doing this study?

"Sir we see you're driving a corvette.....can we see your penis for a study we're doing"?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

sideways said:


> So how do they go about doing this study?
> 
> "Sir we see you're driving a corvette.....can we see your penis for a study we're doing"?


Check the link I posted earlier...

I have a faster car now since separating. Also, my children are older now and independent, so I can kill myself without having to worry too much about them. Do I have a small pecker? Not up to me to say.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> That would make him a vibrating dildo! 😁


I hear that is one reason women like those Harleys! Just saying! Better than the washer spin cycle😝


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I thought it was more the lifted and modified pickups and Jeeps you see running around...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

2&out said:


> 1974 poor mans Porsche 914, my first "nice" car, that no one would want until recently


It is crazy what has happened. For some reason since high school I was fascinated with getting a Porsche 944. I always liked them since they came out and when I was in HS you could get a used one for about $6800. I got to about $2300 and gave up.

I never gave up liking them and occasionally would check in on how they’re doing. For some reason they became popular in the last several years and now they’re trading for a lot.

My wife hates them.

Anyway, I was thinking of getting a crappy one maybe not running with a good body and minimal rust and then have it stripped down and rebuilt in one of my favorite paint to sample 1970s colors.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Odd thing, the more money I have acquired the less flashy my cars have become. I've gone from 10 years ago buying an Audi S7 and an R8 to my last two vehicles being a new base model Silverado and latest a used Jeep Wrangler Sport. My wife is now more into flashy cars.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

That raises an interesting question, do women who drive flashy cars have small vaginas? 🤔🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Odd thing, the more money I have acquired the less flashy my cars have become. I've gone from 10 years ago buying an Audi S7 and an R8 to my last two vehicles being a new base model Silverado and latest a used Jeep Wrangler Sport. My wife is now more into flashy cars.


Same, my truck costs less than half what my last car did.

My wife also likes fast cars however unlike me she actually drives them fast, she was doing auto cross with PCA and such. Last one she did she broke her water pump and took it to the dealer with the grease paint number still on the window and they still fixed under warranty (bless ‘em).

I think she has now realized that she can’t maintain a 3rd vehicle as a “racer”. Without commuting we barely drive the cars we have so it would sit there and die and then need to be brought back to life.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> That raises an interesting question, do women who drive flashy cars have small vaginas? 🤔🤣🤣🤣🤣


Sample size of one in my house and I’m not telling haha.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Same, my truck costs less than half what my last car did.
> 
> My wife also likes fast cars however unlike me she actually drives them fast, she was doing auto cross with PCA and such. Last one she did she broke her water pump and took it to the dealer with the grease paint number still on the window and they still fixed under warranty (bless ‘em).
> 
> I think she has now realized that she can’t maintain a 3rd vehicle as a “racer”. Without commuting we barely drive the cars we have so it would sit there and die and then need to be brought back to life.


I actually made money on my Silverado. I bought it when I was building our house in 2021. Then last February the dealership called me and offered me 5k more than I paid for it because I had told them I only wanted it to use for the house construction. I miss the truck, they so much more useful.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I actually made money on my Silverado. I bought it when I was building our house in 2021. Then last February the dealership called me and offered me 5k more than I paid for it because I had told them I only wanted it to use for the house construction. I miss the truck, they so much more useful.


Yeah I agree, I still have mine. If it didn’t have the crazy off road package and adaptive suspension it would be even more useful especially now that I have a bum knee since getting in and out of the bed is kind of high. I was redoing my backyard and it was great being able to throw dirt and gravel in there.

Chevy is putting out a new version of it this year and even though I really don’t need it I am thinking of buying it just because of the FOMO.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Yeah I agree, I still have mine. If it didn’t have the crazy off road package and adaptive suspension it would be even more useful especially now that I have a bum knee since getting in and out of the bed is kind of high. I was redoing my backyard and it was great being able to throw dirt and gravel in there.
> 
> Chevy is putting out a new version of it this year and even though I really don’t need it I am thinking of buying it just because of the FOMO.


I am going to trick out my Jeep a bit this spring, new bigger wheels and off road tires, ram guard stuff like that. The problem for me is during the summer my son steals my Jeep to go to the beach because it is better for parking off the side of the road. When my daughter gets her license next year she'll take the Jeep and I'll probably get another pickup.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I’m too tall for a Jeep otherwise we’d already have one. My knees slam right into the dashboard.


----------



## MegaTbone (13 d ago)

MegaTbone said:


> Wait, wait...you talking about a car or the wife??? Hahahahaha 🤪....oops sorry folks, I meant wife married to for 12 years! Just noticed faux pas


Sorry Ragnar Ragnasson. Didnt mean to insult. Didnt come out right...sounded better in mind than writing it. Have mercy, I was in the middle of a long 12 hour graveyard shift!!


----------

